# Anybody own a RecTec Pellet Smoker?



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Like the title says. I'm interested in a pellet smoker and really interested to see if anybody owns a RecTec and how do you like it? Did you guys order and have it shipped in?

I've looked at Traegers but I dont like the way the legs are on the Traegers. They're not tied in together with a rack/shelf or anything so they look flimsy.

I know its not gonna be as good as an offset smoker but the convenience is what I'm looking for. I usually fire up the offset smoker when I'm doing a lot of meat but for smaller cooks I think a pellet smoker would be great.

Thank you guys in advance!!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I have a Traeger, but if I could have found the RecTec locally, I would have bought it. The controller on the RecTec is supposed to be superior to the Traeger. By the way, the legs on the Traeger are well made. I have the Texas model and it's as sturdy as can be. You can also buy an add-on bottom shelf that goes between all of the legs, but I've never felt the need for it. Also, if you do with a Traeger instead, get either the Elite or Pro model. They have better controllers than the standard version. The standard controller only has low, medium and high I think. You want one with actual temperature settings. The one big advantage of the RecTec is that you can change temps in 5 degree increments instead of 25. Another one to look at is a Green Mountain Grill pellet smoker. They are supposed to be nice as well.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

NaClH2O said:


> I have a Traeger, but if I could have found the RecTec locally, I would have bought it. The controller on the RecTec is supposed to be superior to the Traeger. By the way, the legs on the Traeger are well made. I have the Texas model and it's as sturdy as can be. You can also buy an add-on bottom shelf that goes between all of the legs, but I've never felt the need for it. Also, if you do with a Traeger instead, get either the Elite or Pro model. They have better controllers than the standard version. The standard controller only has low, medium and high I think. You want one with actual temperature settings. The one big advantage of the RecTec is that you can change temps in 5 degree increments instead of 25. Another one to look at is a Green Mountain Grill pellet smoker. They are supposed to be nice as well.


Cool!! Thank you so much for your input!!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

HTownBoi281 said:


> Cool!! Thank you so much for your input!!


You got it. Good luck with whatever decision you make. I have really enjoyed my Traeger, though it does have its limitations. Ribs, chicken, pork butts and bacon of all things are great on it, but I have yet to cook a decent brisket on it. My thought is that the cooking environment is too dry, so next time I'm going to add a shallow water pan on top of the drip/heat deflector plate to hopefully add moisture. We'll see.

Two other pieces of advice: 1. Wrap the drip/heat deflector plate in foil for easier clean up, and 2. Academy has B&B pellets and I've been real happy with them.


----------



## cervena reba (Jan 11, 2006)

*Rec Tec pellet grill*

I got the Rec Tec Mini about 2 months ago. Just wife and I for 90% of my cooking. Wish I would have bought it 40 years ago!. No complaints, cooks everything I want to cook. Punch 1 button, go season your meat and throw it on the pit.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

NaClH2O said:


> You got it. Good luck with whatever decision you make. I have really enjoyed my Traeger, though it does have its limitations. Ribs, chicken, pork butts and bacon of all things are great on it, but I have yet to cook a decent brisket on it. My thought is that the cooking environment is too dry, so next time I'm going to add a shallow water pan on top of the drip/heat deflector plate to hopefully add moisture. We'll see.
> 
> Two other pieces of advice: 1. Wrap the drip/heat deflector plate in foil for easier clean up, and 2. Academy has B&B pellets and I've been real happy with them.


X2, Ive got the Texas Elite, and love it. But it funny you mention the ribs are great and brisket is not......I've got the exact opposite problem, my ribs are junk, but briskets are great! And adding a pan of water is always a good idea! I even did a 24# shoulder clod a year ago or so, and it turned out awesome after a good 24 hr slow cook.


----------



## epollard05 (Jun 22, 2015)

my brother in law just got one of these smokers and he cooked a brisket on it for fathers day. let me tell you, it was "AMAZING".


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

*Rec Tec is a great choice*

I happen to have the GMG myself after spending a day over at a friends house that had the GMG for about a year, and sampled the ribs, brisket, and drumsticks it produced while we worked on a project for him. I did research for a month, which is what he said he did too. Rec Tec ended up on my short list, along with the lessor expensive model of the MAC, Yoder, and Memphis, all due to design and the controller. Controller is the real key and a good is one is a must, mine is a year old and I am always within a few degrees of where I set my temp, often it is spot on. Keeping the firebox clean is a key to keeping your temps correct too.

Since I wasn't too sure about the whole Pellet thing, I opted to go with the GMG due to the price and upgrades you can do yourself, got $100 off and some free stuff with purchase, was able to see it in person and buy from a local dealer so I could return if unhappy.

Best choice I have ever made, both the GMG and Price, and Pellet Smoking. I still use my stick burner when time and situation permits, but almost exclusively the GMG now. Go to bed, noon the next day food is ready...I remove the baffle and crank it up, steaks and burgers are awesome too...

I think any of the Grills mentioned, including the REC TEC you are asking about will make you happy. Like a boat, you just have to make decisions on what is most important to you.

As a teaser, GMG is offering Wifi on their new models, as well as a baffle that slides for grilling steaks, I have to pull mine out for best performance.
Which is a pain.

Oh, one other thing, pellets look for online deals research and stick with the higher quality(more expensive) ones as they stay intact through the auger. The cheap ones seem to fall apart in the auger tube...


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

My dad started out by buying my brother a mini as a house warming gift. When I called to order two more they threw in 80#'s of pellets and two covers for free. They are very friendly so I give their customer service props. I will say that I think the legs are flimsy on the mini. Although by design its made to be transported so maybe the full size is more stable. The ease of this grill which I imagine can be said for all pellet smokers is awesome. This was my first entry into smoking and so far the results have been awesome. I plan on eventually getting into more traditional smoking but its also hard to argue with the ability to set and forget a brisket that will smoke for 12 plus hours. Also the mini was able to handle a 13# brisket which surprised me when you first open the lid because the grill grate looks so small. One other thing the mini comes fully assembled all you have to do is plug it one cure it for an hour and you are good to go.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

We have the Yoder pellet smoker and love it. We use it at the ranch all the time. It is great to be able to smoke any kind of meat you want and still get all your work done since you don't have to mind the smoker at all. Just set it and forget it. Yoder's, IMHO, are far better quality smokers than Rec-Tec and GMG. The steel is thicker which adds to greater heat control and will last longer. The heat controller moves in 5 degree increments (which wasn't really that important to me but someone mentioned it above). They have two sizes and we got the large since we like to smoke split hogs on a regular basis. Check them out. My brother has the GMG at his house and he says the Yoder is a considerably better product. We have done ribs, brisket, chickens, pork butts and hogs. Everything has come out great. No, it isn't the same as a stick burner but the convenience factor is key. I was just given a Big Green Egg by my wife and kids for Father's Day and now my obsession is complete!


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

WOW!! thank you guys for the great input!! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## str0sfan01 (Apr 11, 2011)

HEB and Lowes have one made by Char Griller. From what I've read, it uses the same controller that Traeger used. I bought one at HEB for $400, and love it. After looking at the traegers, the Char Griller seemed to be made better. It's just a tad smaller than the Texas Pro, but bigger than the Lil Texas.


----------



## BlueDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

I have a traeger it does OK. I used it until I got introduced to the Green Egg. I bought a Primo same as a Green Egg but Primos are made in the USA. Will never smoke on anything else. Hands down the best way to smoke, cook pizza, grill. That is my opinion.


----------

